
90% of people who tested positive for Covid-19 in Mission District could not WFH - alex_young
https://www.sfgate.com/news/editorspicks/article/90-of-people-who-tested-positive-for-COVID-19-in-15247476.php
======
m0llusk
> Nearly 89 percent of those who tested positive earn less than $50,000 a year
> and most live in households of 3 to 5 people (59.6 percent) or larger (28.8
> percent).

These are low level direct service workers living in the bay area on less than
$50k/year. Ouch!

